# Amazing battery life



## jruth (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey everyone, just thought I'd share my current setup. Prior to this setup, my battery life has been pretty poor. I played around, testing different kernels and settings, and here is what's worked best for me:

Rom: AOKP Milestone 3 (http://rootzwiki.com...ro-milestone-3/)
Kernel: imoseyon's Leankernel (http://rootzwiki.com...ernel-190-2412/)
Radio: 4.0.4 IMM30B radios (http://rootzwiki.com...adiosbasebands/)

Settings:
Under Power Saver in AOKP settings: Screen off data action = turn LTE off
Max CPU: 1200Mhz
Min CPU: 350Mhz
Scaling Governor: Hotplug
Voltages: 1250Mv @ 1350Mhz
1200Mv @ 1200Mhz
1000Mv @ 920 Mhz
975 Mv @ 700 Mhz
775 Mv @ 350 Mhz

Update:
After a pretty full day with some decent usage here are my results:






















Although it is not insane, it's pretty good for the stock battery. For some reason the wifi bar is apparent the whole time; however, I did used 4g for half of the day.


----------



## T_Yamamoto (Feb 2, 2012)

Gummynex 0.7.0
GLaDOs 1.10
350=850
700=975
920=1050
1200=1175Scaling=wheatly


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Hmmm what is your on-screen time? Looks like your screen hasn't been on at all. I wouldn't judge how great battery life is until you notice 3 hours or more of on-screen time per charge.


----------



## jruth (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah, I agree. Regardless, it has really good standby time. I'm still testing the impact of my daily usage on the battery. I'll post the results when my battery dies.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Judging from the screen time bar, you have barely used it. I'm not trying to be a dick, but anyone can get a phone to last for days if they never use it. However, if you get near 4 hours screen on time on a single charge, then you are doing pretty good. Anything over 4 hours is gravy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> Judging from the screen time bar, you have barely used it. I'm not trying to be a dick, but anyone can get a phone to last for days if they never use it. However, if you get near 4 hours screen on time on a single charge, then you are doing pretty good. Anything over 4 hours is gravy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## magnus_ca (Jan 1, 2012)

I got over 4 hours of screen time on AOKP 20 and lou's v2 kernel. I haven't tried v3 but lou's v2, while having superior battery performance, had no where near the level of smoothness of franco and imo's offerings.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Dereks latest gives me some pretty awesome battery life


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

I have to say that the newest 1.9.0e1 imoseyon leankernel is fantastic on battery. No Android OS using a ton of CPU and the best 4G battery life I have had to date. I have been on 4G for almost 9 hours with just under 2 hours of screen on and am at 35% remaining on RootzBoat 7. I am running stock (imoseyson's levels - not actual stock) voltage settings with 230-1350 using interactiveX. No lag ever. Also if I run it on wifi the whole day, I can get about 24 hours of usage with 4 hours of screen on.

Edit: Stock battery.


----------



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

running mostly all the same as OP and loving it.


----------



## T_Yamamoto (Feb 2, 2012)

Most of us use our phones constantly. Heres a pic


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

T_Yamamoto said:


> Most of us use our phones constantly. Heres a pic


Still no screen on time, when will people learn.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I've been on the same setup as the op for a day or so and it really is the "sweet spot" for my phone as well. Outstanding in every aspect. I may not change a thing for quite a while.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

No offense. But if you are connected to wifi you should have awesome battery life. 3g/4g (especially if the signals are weak) are what kills the battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JDQuackers (Jan 19, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> No offense. But if you are connected to wifi you should have awesome battery life. 3g/4g (especially if the signals are weak) are what kills the battery.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I don't see this. I have awful battery drain when connected to Wi-Fi ... when I turn Wi-Fi and LTE off my battery life is phenomenal. Not sure why that would be (I find this strange, as I would expect Wi-Fi to not consume as much power as it does). I have tested full charges with Wi-Fi on and off, and turning it off triples my battery life


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> No offense. But if you are connected to wifi you should have awesome battery life. 3g/4g (especially if the signals are weak) are what kills the battery.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yes and no. Screen time will rape your battery. If you are playing O&C online for 3 or 4 hours straight or streaming Netflix even if you are on wifi only you will have a dead battery in no time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

JDQuackers said:


> I don't see this. I have awful battery drain when connected to Wi-Fi ... when I turn Wi-Fi and LTE off my battery life is phenomenal. Not sure why that would be (I find this strange, as I would expect Wi-Fi to not consume as much power as it does). I have tested full charges with Wi-Fi on and off, and turning it off triples my battery life


Some people have been having issues on Wifi with certain routers and DHCP assigned IP addresses. For some reason the phone is constantly sending/receiving DHCP keep alive messages. Try setting a static IP address on your router and the phone or if you have one, try another brand router and see if your wifi battery life is still bad.

I see less than 1% per hour drain on Wifi when idle. 1-2% on 3G. 4G varies a bit more, but typically about 2-4% per hour when idle. This is with data syncing and everything.


----------



## linuxmel (Jan 5, 2012)

abqnm said:


> I have to say that the newest 1.9.0 imoseyon leankernel is fantastic on battery. No Android OS using a ton of CPU and the best 4G battery life I have had to date. I have been on 4G for almost 9 hours with just under 2 hours of screen on and am at 35% remaining on RootzBoat 7. I am running stock (imoseyson's levels - not actual stock) voltage settings with 230-1350 using interactiveX. No lag ever. Also if I run it on wifi the whole day, I can get about 24 hours of usage with 4 hours of screen on.
> 
> Edit: Stock battery.


you are not using experimental ? Didn't see 230 on the 1.9.0 I am running, only on an experimental edition.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

linuxmel said:


> you are not using experimental ? Didn't see 230 on the 1.9.0 I am running, only on an experimental edition.


Sorry, that is experimental 1.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Helltoupee said:


> Yes and no. Screen time will rape your battery. If you are playing O&C online for 3 or 4 hours straight or streaming Netflix even if you are on wifi only you will have a dead battery in no time.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


I figured everyone knew by now that the #1 battery killer is screen on. The fact that you can get 3-4 hours of screen on time with wifi proves this. Someone show me a screen shot of 3-4 hours of screen on time with zero wifi connection. Can not be done (maybe 3, with some very conservative kernel settings).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## linuxmel (Jan 5, 2012)

abqnm said:


> Sorry, that is experimental 1.


NP I might go back to 230, ran good on my phone, some phones can't handle it.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

linuxmel said:


> NP I might go back to 230, ran good on my phone, some phones can't handle it.


I was running stock 350 for a while just for testing reasons, but my phone really likes 230, so I went back to using it again a few weeks ago and my phone still spends the majority of its time at 230. I only have about 15% of my awake usage at anything above 230. I still use 1350 as my top slot since its voltage is the same as 1200 and it just jumps in when needed to keep things running smoothly. I can run 920 max as well with no lag except under the heaviest of loads. Lots of ways to experiment.


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

Y'all are lucky I can't even get two hours of screen time with aokp m3 and faux or franco


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

alatedseraph said:


> Y'all are lucky I can't even get two hours of screen time with aokp m3 and faux or franco


How's your signal strength? Do you have LTE on? 2 hours shouldn't be hard to get. Over 2.5-3 is a little harder if you have a weak signal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

Standard battery 20% remaining. AOKP M3 Zero wifi, Francos kernel, 3G with a little 4G. I have most syncs set to manual, except Email set to sync once an hour.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

@HelltoupeeDecent, what governor you using? But the 9-10 hours of total bat life is just average.

I also find it amazing that your awake and screen on match up almost identically. I always have awake taking up more than screen on.....that is def a factor for battery life, I wondering what is causing that.Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dr. Hax (Sep 24, 2011)

Turn off wifi..... -.-


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> @HelltoupeeDecent, what governor you using? But the 9-10 hours of total bat life is just average.
> 
> I also find it amazing that your awake and screen on match up almost identically. I always have awake taking up more than screen on.....that is def a factor for battery life, I wondering what is causing that.Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Hot plug / interactive governor. The secret to having your awake and screen time match is this. CPUspy and Betterbatterystats. Install both use CPUspy to make sure your phone is going in to deep sleep. Use Betterbatterystats to find out what is waking your phone up and turn the sync down or off. Freeze apps that magically start up like Maps and Dropbox and Defrost them when needed. Good luck. And yes the charge time is average but pretty happy with it and over 3 hours screen time on a stock battery. I have two extended batteries I will see what I can get out of them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

This is on Trinity's 512 GPU . I've been sick all day, unplugged it hours ago.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> This is on Trinity's 512 GPU . I've been sick all day, unplugged it hours ago.


Enable sync and I bet that changes when you start using data.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

abqnm said:


> Enable sync and I bet that changes when you start using data.


Sync is on


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Sync is on


Then your signal strength indicator would be blue.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

abqnm said:


> Then your signal strength indicator would be blue.


I've always wondered why it does that. Strange too because I have sync enabled in my settings


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> This is on Trinity's 512 GPU . I've been sick all day, unplugged it hours ago.


WHY do people post these screen shots but not the screen on time? These are useless and meaningless without a minimum of the three screens I posted. We need to see wake times and wifi and network usage. Does no one but a few people understand this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Helltoupee said:


> WHY do people post these screen shots but not the screen on time? These are useless and meaningless without a minimum of the three screens I posted. We need to see wake times and wifi and network usage. Does no one but a few people understand this?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


Haha did you not read my post man? It was left untouched for almost the entire time


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

abqnm said:


> Then your signal strength indicator would be blue.


Not true always. If you notice my signal bars are white. This is because I'm using a black and white theme. I assure you my sync is on in those screen shots.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Haha did you not read my post man? It was left untouched for almost the entire time


Yeah I did. My phone will last 3 days if I don't touch it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Helltoupee said:


> Not true always. If you notice my signal bars are white. This is because I'm using a black and white theme. I assure you my sync is on in those screen shots.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


I think my battery icon does that to my bars. Before I flashed it and used the built in AOKP battery mods it used to be blue


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Helltoupee said:


> I think my battery icon does that to my bars. Before I flashed it and used the built in AOKP battery mods it used to be blue


It is possible that when whomever edited the resources for the mod that he made them all grey, but that is not how it should operate. It should be grey when it doesn't have a connection to the Google services and colored (blue or white or whatever the theme is) when it does have the connection. Someone just didn't follow the rules when they made your battery mod.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

abqnm said:


> It is possible that when whomever edited the resources for the mod that he made them all grey, but that is not how it should operate. It should be grey when it doesn't have a connection to the Google services and colored (blue or white or whatever the theme is) when it does have the connection. Someone just didn't follow the rules when they made your battery mod.


I was just reading up on it because it just started to piss me off lol apparently the cause may be when I restore my apps in Titanium. If you restore all apps and all system data the bars turn sad and go grey


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> I was just reading up on it because it just started to piss me off lol apparently the cause may be when I restore my apps in Titanium. If you restore all apps and all system data the bars turn sad and go grey


Are your gmail notifications coming in normally? Usually if I restore a backup that is older than a few days the auth tokens don't match and sync turns to a mess. I usually have to go delete data and re-add the account. Otherwise my emails will only come in when I refresh manually or sometimes they still come in, but they don't update the server when I read them and Calendar events don't go back to el goog's cloud.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

abqnm said:


> Are your gmail notifications coming in normally? Usually if I restore a backup that is older than a few days the auth tokens don't match and sync turns to a mess. I usually have to go delete data and re-add the account. Otherwise my emails will only come in when I refresh manually or sometimes they still come in, but they don't update the server when I read them and Calendar events don't go back to el goog's cloud.


It's hit and miss...sometimes they do, most of the time they don't. I'll prolly just do that haha


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> It's hit and miss...sometimes they do, most of the time they don't. I'll prolly just do that haha


All this from some grey signal bars... lol

Cheers.


----------



## edsped (Jan 28, 2012)

This is what I got today from running Franco 15.2 and AOKP M3. I had tried this kernel for only one or two cycles before and got pretty good results but wanted to try out 13.1 since people love it so much. It did worse than 15.2 so I ditched it and tried GLaDOS 1.9 which seemed to drain way too fast. Now I'm back to 15.2. This is all LTE, extended battery, auto brightness, GPS on (though I basically never used it), sync on, weather updating every hour except at night, push Gmail, and about 30 minutes of music. No weird or excessive tweaks to save battery, I just use my phone normally. I'm using his francoGazelle governor with whatever voltages it comes with and I bumped the max speed up to 1200 from 1000. Probably gonna go back to leankernel later this week to try out 1.9.

Edit: Oh, and the battery went down 6% during the 7.5 hours I slept last night (65% to 59%)


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

edsped said:


> This is what I got today from running Franco 15.2 and AOKP M3. I had tried this kernel for only one or two cycles before and got pretty good results but wanted to try out 13.1 since people love it so much. It did worse than 15.2 so I ditched it and tried GLaDOS 1.9 which seemed to drain way too fast. Now I'm back to 15.2. This is all LTE, extended battery, auto brightness, GPS on (though I basically never used it), sync on, weather updating every hour except at night, push Gmail, and about 30 minutes of music. No weird or excessive tweaks to save battery, I just use my phone normally. I'm using his francoGazelle governor with whatever voltages it comes with and I bumped the max speed up to 1200 from 1000. Probably gonna go back to leankernel later this week to try out 1.9.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and the battery went down 6% during the 7.5 hours I slept last night (65% to 59%)


What does the Android OS look like for CPU time? That looks quite high.


----------



## edsped (Jan 28, 2012)

It was pretty high but not TOO bad, I believe it was roughly an hour more than my screen time. The music listening would have accounted for around 40% of that probably.

This is also only a little worse than what I got on LK 1.7.4 and 1.8 when I would be using wifi for like 50% of the time. Last time with Franco 15.2 I got 22 hours off charge with about 1.5 hours of screen time all on 4G which is why I wanted to come back to it. I'm really interested to see how it'll perform with some wifi use.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

edsped said:


> It was pretty high but not TOO bad, I believe it was roughly an hour more than my screen time. The music listening would have accounted for around 40% of that probably.


There are two different times displayed there. One is CPU usage and one is awake time. The awake time I can see from the graphs, but I am curious as to the CPU usage... I used to get about 40 min to an hour on about 12 hours of usage with every kernel or ROM I tried. I am on imoseyon's leankernel 1.9e1 and am currently at 5 min 4 sec of CPU after 7 hours and yesterday entirely on 4G, I only had 9m31s of CPU from Android OS with just at 11 hours of usage to 4% with 2hr15min screen on.


----------



## edsped (Jan 28, 2012)

Ah, I couldn't tell you what the CPU usage was. I normally pay attention to the awake time. Although I thought the awake time was the one you had to watch out for and that it doesn't necessarily correspond with what the graph shows? I know when I first got my phone I lost a crazy amount of battery while I slept one night even with it connected to wifi and I thought I remembered the awake time and not the CPU time being really high for Android OS.


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> How's your signal strength? Do you have LTE on? 2 hours shouldn't be hard to get. Over 2.5-3 is a little harder if you have a weak signal.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


no i am on wifi almost all day since i have wifi at home and i go to school. i keep lte off completely and even turn data off sometimes and my battery usually wont make it through a whole day. If im playing a game on it its dead within 2 hours even fully charged.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

edsped said:


> Ah, I couldn't tell you what the CPU usage was. I normally pay attention to the awake time. Although I thought the awake time was the one you had to watch out for and that it doesn't necessarily correspond with what the graph shows? I know when I first got my phone I lost a crazy amount of battery while I slept one night even with it connected to wifi and I thought I remembered the awake time and not the CPU time being really high for Android OS.


They are both important. The high CPU time will burn through battery, but the awake time prevents it from sleeping. So they both affect the time. AOS awake time shows awake time for both screen on and off. Keep an eye on the CPU usage and see how high it goes. I haven't gotten much over 10 minutes in a day since I went to 1.9.0e1. I would be interested to see if you experience a large decrease, as you said you may be going to LK 1.9. I had the high CPU usage in all the previous LK except possibly 1.8, but I was testing a lot of other things on 1.8 so I can't be sure if it was resolved there or not. If you go back to LK could you post your results of CPU usage for AOS before and after? Always good to get correlating data from other ROMs.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

alatedseraph said:


> no i am on wifi almost all day since i have wifi at home and i go to school. i keep lte off completely and even turn data off sometimes and my battery usually wont make it through a whole day. If im playing a game on it its dead within 2 hours even fully charged.


The screen is the biggest drain by far and with games it will be more. The screen will also use ~10x more power at max brightness than at the lowest brightness, i.e. you will use the same amount of battery in 6 minutes at max brightness as you will in an hour at the lowest brightness. That will vary somewhat depending on what is displayed on the screen and other factors, but the amount of power it takes to pump an AMOLED panel to full brightness is quite high.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

On the 4.0.4 leak with Franco's nightly. Best I've EVER HAD. I've seen better, but I'll take it...

















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Are you on the 4.0.4 radios or the while thing?


----------



## SmiLey497 (Jan 14, 2012)

AOKP M3
Hey it's lou v3 kernel
4.0.4 radio
Extended Battery
Auto Brightness on


----------



## wickedblitz (Sep 1, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wickedblitz (Sep 1, 2011)

My post: rootzboat latest version. IMO kernel. Leantweaks. Wifi mostly and 3g. Standard battery. Beat that!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JDQuackers (Jan 19, 2012)

abqnm said:


> Some people have been having issues on Wifi with certain routers and DHCP assigned IP addresses. For some reason the phone is constantly sending/receiving DHCP keep alive messages. Try setting a static IP address on your router and the phone or if you have one, try another brand router and see if your wifi battery life is still bad.
> 
> I see less than 1% per hour drain on Wifi when idle. 1-2% on 3G. 4G varies a bit more, but typically about 2-4% per hour when idle. This is with data syncing and everything.


Thanks for this suggestion, I'll try it out later and report back.


----------



## edsped (Jan 28, 2012)

abqnm said:


> They are both important. The high CPU time will burn through battery, but the awake time prevents it from sleeping. So they both affect the time. AOS awake time shows awake time for both screen on and off. Keep an eye on the CPU usage and see how high it goes. I haven't gotten much over 10 minutes in a day since I went to 1.9.0e1. I would be interested to see if you experience a large decrease, as you said you may be going to LK 1.9. I had the high CPU usage in all the previous LK except possibly 1.8, but I was testing a lot of other things on 1.8 so I can't be sure if it was resolved there or not. If you go back to LK could you post your results of CPU usage for AOS before and after? Always good to get correlating data from other ROMs.


Yeah, I'll definitely take some screenshots. I remembered after reading your post that I did take some screenshots of AOS the other night before I went to bed and after I woke up. I went to bed at 6 hours on battery and AOS had about 23 minutes of CPU time, woke up at 13.5 hours on battery and CPU had gone up to about 49 minutes. Also right now it's around 1 hour 15 minutes at 18 hours on battery, ridiculous. I'll probably flash LK 1.9 tonight after I get near the end of this charge (at 51% right now).


----------



## dvq (Feb 5, 2012)

AOKP M3
leanKernel 1.9.0 exp1 180mhz
4.0.4 Radios
Extended Battery
Auto Brightness
Optimized Undervolting 180mhz -> 1350mhz using InteractiveX

Screen Time On 2h 7m
Wifi on, GPS on, 4G LTE most of the time

15 hours 35 minutes on battery with 3% left.

Trying to shower that damn pretentious gator!


----------



## Seraphace (Feb 6, 2012)

I had 30 hours of usage before needing a recharge with 4.5 hours of screen on time. (Lots of wifi though)

I was using AOKP m3 and Glados 1.9


----------



## b33zu (Oct 12, 2011)

So I'm on aokp v21 with the 16.0 franco kernel. Right now my settings are everything with Franco's stock settings except my over clock is 1000 - 350 and hot plug mod enabled. Any advice on the UV settings or anything else to get better battery life? I'm curious if you guys have the same setup but different settings.


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

Here's what I ALWAYS get with stock AOKP M3
everything turned on, heavy use.



It's like a joke, right?


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

brainfire said:


> Here's what I ALWAYS get with stock AOKP M3
> everything turned on, heavy use.
> 
> 
> ...


No. You're screen is on constantly it looks like and you're on the phone about 1.5 hours. That'll do it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## paul247 (Dec 27, 2011)

Installed the new radios with aokp and did not notice any difference in bars/reception. Decided to give 4.04 a whirl with the stock kernel that comes with it. Since I have consistently been seeing more bars and the battery life on the first cycle has been great. Currently I am at 58% after 12hrs 40min with 4g being on all day at work 1hr 25min screen on time. This is with Verizon apps being disabled as well as gtalk disabled and location services turned off. Everything else on. Havevextended battery. Really can't wait till the devs can get there hands on the source! Ohh btw my android os is at 3% !


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

sigh this is what i deal with, WITH an extended battery, i didnt have wifi on most of the time but i did do a whole lot of internet surfing that was mostly playing tripletown and texting...


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

zerocool79346 said:


> You're screen is on constantly it looks like and you're on the phone about 1.5 hours.


thanks for the reply.
And here's a "Thanks " rep point!


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

I hate to say it but im getting about 60% LESS battery life on M3 then i did with build 21.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

alatedseraph said:


> sigh this is what i deal with, WITH an extended battery, i didnt have wifi on most of the time but i did do a whole lot of internet surfing that was mostly playing tripletown and texting...


On an AMOLED display, white will consume the most power while black areas will consume nearly zero since the oLEDs are actually off when displaying black. So while that theme looks very nice, it can actually cause your display to use more power than stock or a fully black theme. And brightness plays a big part as well. The display will use ~10x more power at max brightness than at the lowest brightness.


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

abqnm said:


> On an AMOLED display, white will consume the most power while black areas will consume nearly zero since the oLEDs are actually off when displaying black. So while that theme looks very nice, it can actually cause your display to use more power than stock or a fully black theme. And brightness plays a big part as well. The display will use ~10x more power at max brightness than at the lowest brightness.


I have it set manually around 30% and alot of ppl use that theme and dont have the issues i do.


----------



## jruth (Oct 9, 2011)

If anyone is interested, I have updated the first post with my newest results.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

4.0.4 18+ hours and still 3% left. Just amazing!!!!


----------



## edsped (Jan 28, 2012)

So I'm on my third cycle using LK 1.9. Got it set at 350-1200 (home screen transitions are slightly choppy at 230), plain old interactive governor (IntX screws up some of the music/sound apps that I use when the screen is off). Seems to be getting me about the same battery as Franco 15.2, a little worse if anything. Currently right at 16 hours on battery, 1:35 screen time, 19% left. I did listen to about 2 hours of music today so there's that. By comparison, the last time I was using Franco 15.2 my second cycle lasted me over 24 hours with about 1:45 screen time and 15% left. I will say that the CPU usage of AOS has gone way down with LK, though. It's sitting at only 10 minutes right now.


----------



## b33zu (Oct 12, 2011)

can I get the link to the newest imoseyon kernel?


----------



## b33zu (Oct 12, 2011)

Never mind I just looked at the first post. Lol


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Here's what I for on AOKP Build 22 with Franco kernel 16.1

Not too bad. I'm gonna try out 16.2 tomorrow to see if that is better.

Also this is on the 2100mAh battery not the 1800mAh battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Best actual (screen on) use I've ever seen. On GummyNex.7.6 and Trinity kernel 512RD release 1.


----------



## beardedspoooon (Oct 18, 2011)

Rootzboat 7 (waiting for 8.1 before upgrading), latest Franco (700-1000, turtle gov, hotplug):


----------



## j.bruha (Jul 13, 2011)

zerocool79346 said:


> Best actual (screen on) use I've ever seen. On GummyNex.7.6 and Trinity kernel 512RD release 1.


Can you link to or further describe which Trinity kernel you're referring to? I flashed one that I thought matched up.properly, and while I am definitely getting better performance and battery life, I still want to try that exact build to see if it gets even better.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

j.bruha said:


> Can you link to or further describe which Trinity kernel you're referring to? I flashed one that I thought matched up.properly, and while I am definitely getting better performance and battery life, I still want to try that exact build to see if it gets even better.


Should be titled Trinity NP RD. If you can't find it post up your email and I'll get it to you that way.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blumpkinblake (Jun 30, 2011)

I only get 5 hours of battery with maybe 30 minutes of screen on.... WTF is wrong with my phone? It will get the same battery life even if I go completely stock with no apps


----------



## j.bruha (Jul 13, 2011)

zerocool79346 said:


> Should be titled Trinity NP RD. If you can't find it post up your email and I'll get it to you that way.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


GOT IT. I actually just flashed that one right after I posted thinking I would give it a try, so I'm glad to see that this was the one you were using too. Really impressive numbers. I'll post my results in a few days. I have some screenshots of getting 4 1/2 hours on Bugless Beast with one of the Trinity kernels and the standard battery but I want to make sure it wasn't a fluke before I get anyone's hopes up. It was a very controlled environment.

Any particular governor you'd recommend with this Trinity build for the best performance:battery ratio?


----------

